# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BST / BSTPro Dongle  BST Dongle Released V3.21.00

## mohamed73

V3.21.00
--------------------   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
Added:
[Samsung]
> Added SM-N910H Unlock/Write Cert/(Super)IMEI/EFS/HW
> Added SM-N910K Unlock/Write Cert/(Super)IMEI/EFS/HW
> Added SM-N910L Unlock/Write Cert/(Super)IMEI/EFS/HW
> Added SM-N910S Unlock/Write Cert/(Super)IMEI/EFS/HW
> Added SM-N910C Unlock/Write Cert/(Super)IMEI/EFS/HW
> Added SM-N910U Unlock/Write Cert/(Super)IMEI/EFS/HW
> Added SM-G800F Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/Write Cert/(Super)IMEI/EFS/HW
> Added SM-G800H Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/Write Cert/(Super)IMEI/EFS/HW
> Added SM-G800M Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/Write Cert/(Super)IMEI/EFS/HW
> Added SM-G800R4 Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/Write Cert/(Super)IMEI/EFS/HW
> Added SM-G800Y Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/Write Cert/(Super)IMEI/EFS/HW
> Added GT-I9195 Unlock/IMEI/EFS/HW
> Added GT-I9195H Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS/HW
> Added GT-I9195T Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS/HW
> Added GT-I9195L Unlock/IMEI/EFS/HW
> Added GT-I9197 Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS/HW
> Added GT-I8730 Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS/HW
> Added GT-I8730T Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS/HW
> Added GT-I9118 Unlock/IMEI/EFS/HW
> Added GT-S6812 Unlock/IMEI/EFS/HW
> Added GT-S6812B Unlock/IMEI/EFS/HW
> Added GT-S6812C Unlock/IMEI/EFS/HW
> Added GT-S7270L Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS/HW
> Added GT-S7273T Unlock/IMEI/EFS/HW
> Added GT-S7390E Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS/HW
> Added GT-S7390G Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS/HW
> Added GT-S7390L Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS/HW
> Added GT-S7392L Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS/HW
> Added SM-G310HN Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS/HW
> Added SM-G350 Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS/HW
> Added GT-I8200 Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS/HW
> Added GT-I8200L Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS/HW
> Added GT-I8200N Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS/HW
> Added GT-I8200Q Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS/HW
> Added GT-I9168 Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS/HW
> Added GT-I9168I Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS/HW
> Added SM-G3812 Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS/HW
> Added SM-G3812B Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS/HW
> Added SM-G3818 Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS/HW
> Added SM-G3819D Flash/ScreenLock
> Added SM-A3000 Flash/ScreenLock/*OneKey Recovery
> Added SM-A5000 Flash/ScreenLock/*OneKey Recovery
> Added SM-A7000 Flash/ScreenLock/*OneKey Recovery
> Added SM-A7009 Flash/ScreenLock/*OneKey Recovery 
[MTK]
> Added MTK6572 Read Info
> Added MTK6572 Enable USB Debug
> Added MTK6572 Remove ScreenLock (w/o USB Debug, w/o Root) 
Fixed:
> Added Samsung Write Cert option, support original samsung certificates file.
> Added Samsung operation help, press "help" button only
> Fixed some of samsung models Read EFS bugs
> Fixed some of samsung models Wr.Default EFS bugs 
Information:
* How to Unlock and IMEI Repair for Samsung (Exynos) NOTE4/S5 Mini:
Tips: this operation will be loss phone imei, suggest backup efs before any operation.
1). Wipe EFS
2). Write SuperIMEI
3). Put SIM card and check network.  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Facebook:-* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *
Thanks to all who supported us.* *
NO THANKS POST OR SPAM POST PLEASE*   *GsmBest Team*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*متابعة رائعة ياريس*

----------

